# All done! The Revell Citation X-11 ready to roll!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, after a lot of work and some delays, the Citation X-11 is finally done!

While the Revell kit (an old Monogram) isn’t the best car kit I’ve built, it really wasn’t bad, and it’s quite accurate, other than the bloody turbocharger on the engine. I build this one in the “Light Fern Metallic” colour that I’ve never seen photo evidence of on a Citation, but that the brochure did say was a colour. 

You know, with the nice wheels, a suitably subdued colour scheme and the blacked out trim, I really don’t think the Citation looks bad at all. Sure, it was kinda geeky in its day, but by today’s standards, it’s pretty distinctive and does look, dare I say it, a bit mean!

Check out my little green machine here, and let me know what you think!

Thanks!

https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/cars/revell-124-1984-chevy-citation-x-11/


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nicely done - i'd forgotten Chevy even made this car!


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Sensational build sir .............. beautifully done


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

*Correction*

Actually, many people had great experience with the X cars. My wife had a Citation for 8 years and never had any problems. It had 123,000 miles on it when she sold it. My sister had an Omega for 9 years, she loved the car.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm glad to be able to bring back people's memories of the Citation. It was an important car in the day, but I haven't seen one in more than a decade!

That's why I love building the beaters and the forgotten ones!

Yeah, they weren't all bad, I'm sure. Just like Chevettes, a lot of them held on for a long time. So did the Poncho 6000, actually.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

With the Euro-trim option! Very nice. Watch what you're calling dorky (civics)!

(just like Chevettes? shudder)

From the dark ages of American automotive design the Citation isn't bad at all.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I love how they thought that Euro-style black trim would fool people into thinking the X-11 was in the same class as other motoring greats, like BMWs. Sheesh.

Sorry man, Civics are just as dorky as anything else of the era, style-wise. Granted, they're mechanically better!

No, looking at it now, I kinda like the Citation. However, back then, it was just kind of "a day late and a dollar short" looking.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I really enjoy watching your builds and the final write up. Thanks for posting.

It could be because I'm one of the few Chevette owners I know.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Steve244 said:


> With the Euro-trim option! Very nice. Watch what you're calling dorky (civics)!
> 
> (just like Chevettes? shudder)
> 
> From the dark ages of American automotive design the Citation isn't bad at all.


LOL, I don't understand the dark ages comment. In the 80's, many American cars were excellent, the '82 Camaros and Firebirds, the '82 J cars, and finally the first totally American small pickups, the Chevy S-10's and GMC S-15's (later called Sonoma).

I had the first S-10 in my area, it was great looking and high quality. The only reason I sold it was that I was laid off from my job. 

In 1989, I bought another S-10 brand new and still have it. It remains a good runner and good transportation. My ex wife still has her '93 Sunbird, it has great design. It's 3.1 V-6 has 134,000 miles on it and can still kick arse.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Faust said:


> I love how they thought that Euro-style black trim would fool people into thinking the X-11 was in the same class as other motoring greats, like BMWs. Sheesh.
> 
> Sorry man, Civics are just as dorky as anything else of the era, style-wise. Granted, they're mechanically better!
> 
> No, looking at it now, I kinda like the Citation. However, back then, it was just kind of "a day late and a dollar short" looking.


GM actually continued using the X car chassis for many years, and regular people couldn't afford a BMW. The Chevy Celebrity also used similar Euro style trim and it was great success. 

As far as Civics, I knew two people who owned them, they were garbage. On Pennsylvania roads, they rusted away quickly due to the salted roads in winter.

Civics and Accords were famous for transaxle and pvc joint failure, so I can't agree they were better mechanically. My ex wifes Sunbird still has it's original transaxle and engine, while the Civics from that era are all now gone.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

mr-replica said:


> GM actually continued using the X car chassis for many years, and regular people couldn't afford a BMW. The Chevy Celebrity also used similar Euro style trim and it was great success.
> 
> As far as Civics, I knew two people who owned them, they were garbage. On Pennsylvania roads, they rusted away quickly due to the salted roads in winter.
> 
> Civics and Accords were famous for transaxle and pvc joint failure, so I can't agree they were better mechanically. My ex wifes Sunbird still has it's original transaxle and engine, while the Civics from that era are all now gone.


True about the Celebrity! (Man, I wish there was a kit of that...). I think the domestics actually put too much emphasis on trying to be European; they shouldn't have tried to play "me too"; that's never a great idea. 

I know earlier Hondas were terrible for rust, and they weren't all that well appointed (except with ashtrays!), but I wasn't aware of the mechanical issues. I wish that was better known.

Thanks for letting me know!

My Dad's Escort was a real war-machine - welded in a new floor and thing ran forever!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Faust, you've done it again ! Another excellent build :thumbsup: And brought back a lot of good memories. I love your color choice. And I have to agree, the old Citation does look a bit "mean". Especially when compared to many of the rounded off plastic cars of today.

And for all the bad publicity the Citation may have gotten. Those I know that owned one, were quite happy with them. And while they wasn't a Cadillac. They did have a touch of style to them, and a look of their own. Unlike many of todays cars. These days it's hard to tell a Cadillac from a Toyota. They all look the same to me.

Great Job ! And thanks for sharing !


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Wasn't the Cadillac Cimarron a Citation with airs? (google google) no it was a Cavalier with airs...

Honda was forced to recall 1st gen civics due to rust, and they replaced a bunch of fenders in the 80s (link).

Transmissions were problematic in the early 2000s although I think this has been corrected and today they're no worse than any other make's autos.

So Honda is no shining example of bullet-proof cars by any means...


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, the Cimmaron was indeed a Cavalier. Not sure it would have been much worse as a Citation. I think the Citation is a bit bigger, and might, with more than just Badge Engineering, been able to have been made into something more appropriate than a Cimmaron. 

Of course, there's not much that's more INappropriate than a Cimmaron, either. 

No, I guess Honda's got the same problems as everyone else. I am amazed more people haven't made more of a stink about that.


----------

